# OM 12' spinning 3-6 oz. $110 shipped



## .308 (May 4, 2008)

I have an OM 12' spinning rod (3-6 oz.) that is about 3 years old and used for a total of 15-20 days. I think that it is in great condition but realize opinions vary - will be happy to post pics if interested. Sold the reel that I used on it and doesn't look like I'll be replacing the reel. Will ship UPS in tube. $110 shipped.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## .308 (May 4, 2008)

Here are some links to some pics if needed.


http://http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/8669/img2203a.jpg

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/9735/img2210t.jpg

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Links not working for me.


----------



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh, alittle old.


----------

